
Learn Service Workers inside and Out with a New PWA Mastery Game - dedalus
https://serviceworkies.com/
======
tacotime
It is a "preview" and currently does not contain any information about service
workers. I did not realize that until I created an account, invested some time
clicking through a bunch (too many) dialogue boxes, and was presented with a
message that part 2 would be emailed to me. I do not currently feel enticed, I
feel a bit annoyed. Nice flash animation but the title promises to teach
something and that is misleading and should be changed.

~~~
AlexCoventry
Seconding. I wish I could downvote posts.

~~~
peteretep
You can flag them

------
anilakar
[https://i.imgur.com/8Q6PBBp.png](https://i.imgur.com/8Q6PBBp.png)

Is this the definition of progressive web design? :)

------
pault
To beat the game, you have to wait 24 hours or change the domain.

------
falloutx
It had almost no content on actual Service Workers, and after 15 minutes of
constant clicking, I had to just give up.

------
cjslep
And here I was wondering why we needed to learn the insides and outsides of
laborers in the service industry.

------
dmitriid
All you need to learn is in this article: "You need neither PWA nor AMP to
make your website load fast"
[http://tonsky.me/blog/pwa/](http://tonsky.me/blog/pwa/)

------
saagarjha
I haven't tried it, but I'm curious if this game works offline.

------
rectangletangle
I'm a huge fan of the new service workers functionality. Between it, and local
storage, you can write offline web apps, which offer native app like
functionality.

------
Kiro
Can someone give me an example of a website that would be useful offline?

~~~
jhoh
Entertainment sites like blogs or image boards, todo apps, note taking apps,
recipe websites etc.

Basically PWAs allow you to build features that were only possible in native
apps before.

~~~
benfrain
I made a free to use PWA for organising team games. No connection needed:
[https://io.benfrain.com](https://io.benfrain.com)

------
blablablerg
I don't understand what this is about but I love the artwork!

------
chrisweekly
Great idea! Looking fwd to checking this out.

